# Calendar Integration?



## Patronus (Sep 23, 2017)

The S & X have integration of your phone's calendar on the display. From there you can simply tap an address in an event and that becomes your map destination. I also understand that the map can simply list your appointment addresses for that day for you.

I own a mobile business so I live by calendar integration with maps. I currently use CarPlay and it works great.

Have there been any sightings or rumors of calendar integration on the Model 3?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Patronus said:


> The S & X have integration of your phone's calendar on the display. From there you can simply tap an address in an event and that becomes your map destination. I also understand that the map can simply list your appointment addresses for that day for you.
> 
> I own a mobile business so I live by calendar integration with maps. I currently use CarPlay and it works great.
> 
> Have there been any sightings or rumors of calendar integration on the Model 3?


not as of yet.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

No, Model 3 software isn't finished yet!! They still have lots of things "missing" they need to add before the cars are ready. I hear software updates are coming out regularly


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

This is a feature that I’m hoping does make its way to Model 3 and if not at launch then at least at some point down the road!


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/calendar-integration-coming-soon.8314/


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

NOGA$4ME said:


> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/calendar-integration-coming-soon.8314/


Yes


----------



## MRinPDX (Jul 2, 2018)

As a software engineer, I don't understand why SW modules like cal integration is taking so long. I understand platform centric (ie their different dashpad, its landscape vs portrait orientation, system integration components, etc) will take significant work. But why with something like the calendar which is integrating with iOS or Android OS should be portable from the S/X versions. Unless the underlying OS OS for their dashpad has itself changed? Thoughts?


----------

